# Disney World with a toddler



## jmcmorris (Jan 13, 2006)

We are planning a trip (two adults, one 2-year old) to Disney World and would like suggestions on where to stay.  Our gracious parents are giving us their timeshare for a week.  They have a (Gold Week) Marriott Resort with literally hundreds of thousands of points (not really sure what that means).  So, I think we can stay in any timeshare in Orlando...From the reviews I've read, it seems like the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge and Disney's Old Key West Resort are the best resorts for traveling with a toddler.  Does anyone with very young children have any experience with these two timeshares (or other resorts) in the area?  Are there any activities for toddlers at these places?


----------



## gmarine (Jan 13, 2006)

jmcmorris said:
			
		

> We are planning a trip (two adults, one 2-year old) to Disney World and would like suggestions on where to stay.  Our gracious parents are giving us their timeshare for a week.  They have a (Gold Week) Marriott Resort with literally hundreds of thousands of points (not really sure what that means).  So, I think we can stay in any timeshare in Orlando...From the reviews I've read, it seems like the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge and Disney's Old Key West Resort are the best resorts for traveling with a toddler.  Does anyone with very young children have any experience with these two timeshares (or other resorts) in the area?  Are there any activities for toddlers at these places?



Those Marriott points can help you stay at a Marriott but do nothing as far as staying at one of the Disney resorts. IMO, unless you are going to go to Disney every couple of years, you are better off waiting until the child is closer to 4 to go to Disney.


----------



## debraxh (Jan 14, 2006)

You could probably take your pick of Marriott properties in Orlando (and there are several great ones), but gmarine is correct that it doesn't mean you can easily stay at a Disney resort.  You would need to make an exchange through II and most DVC owners don't deposit their units, so availability is limited.  It also depends on when you plan to go:  what season and how far in advance you plan.

You might want to ask a moderator to move your question to the Marriott board (or post a different question there), so another owner could tell you more about how to reserve a Marriott week, or work with II to try an exchange into Disney.

Good luck.


----------



## Detailor (Jan 14, 2006)

Or you could consider one of the excellent Marriott timeshares in Orlando.

Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour are wonderful resorts.  Villas are larger than comparable (number of bedrooms) units at Disney, though these resorts are 10-20 minutes from the various Disney theme parks.  This latter point can be a blessing or a detriment depending upon how quickly you want to be at a park and if you value the convenience of Disney's transportation system vs. driving through the Disney properties on your own.

I understand that the relatively new Horizons by Marriott (roughly across the street from Cypress Harbour on Westwood Boulevard) is very nice as well.  Their focus tends to be on younger families with activities and playgrounds that are more appropriate for younger children, perhaps, than at the other two resorts that I mentioned.

While you surely would have a great vacation at a Disney resort you also wouldn't be disappointed if you stayed at one of these Marriott's.  

Dick Taylor


----------



## ctreelmom (Jan 18, 2006)

Think carefully about taking a 2 year-old to Disney.  This is of course, only my opinion, but I can't see spending all that money until the child is 5 or 6.  In my case, I had to wait until I was 40!  

My kids were 7 and 11 when we finally got there.  It was so wonderful, but I'm so glad they were both old enough to enjoy it.  We saw so many miserable families with even more miserable toddlers and felt so sorry for them.  It's exhausting!


----------



## happybaby (Jan 18, 2006)

*Disney and toddler*

Our first trip to Disney with the girls was 10 months old and 3 yrs old and  3 trips after that last being in 1989 at 10yr and 12 yrs.old.   The kids loved it!!!   Of course the first time the little 10 month old doesn't remember that but her eyes were well focused on everything    And the 3 yr old, now 28 still remembers the parade and one of the characters coming up to her giving her a baloon or something.
Now we are going again only with the 4 yr old gr d.

Had no problem with them.  I guess we are lucky.  Never left the park until time to go back to the room for the night.  Slept (napped) in strollers and ready to go again.   The most exhausting part was at close carrying the 2 out of the park .  But ready to go again the next day !!!


----------

